# The #1 Movie on your birthday



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2015)

I got Lethal Weapon. Average price of admission was $3.91


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 4, 2015)

I got Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

The Fisher king


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2015)

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (Re-issue)


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2015)

Wayne's World

Checked up on it and it's a spoof film, think I should go see it


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2015)

WTF you havn't even heard of Wayne's World...?????????

Anyway I got Child's Play 2!

[YOUTUBE]5OXtapP8U7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (Re-issue)



Reissue? Sure it was, you old as fuck mate


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 4, 2015)

The #1 movie on Monday, December 28th 1992 was: Aladdin

 I love that movie :33


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 4, 2015)

The #1 movie on Sunday, December 17th 1989 was: 
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation 


I never asked for this.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 4, 2015)

*Amityville II: The Possession*Amityville II: The Possession


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (Re-issue)


Moving pictures must have scared you for a while


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2015)

Vault said:


> Reissue? Sure it was, you old as fuck mate



He watched Star Wars in real time

like in a galaxy far far away long long ago real time


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2015)

April 20th, 1996 - Primal Fear - Admission: $4.42


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2015)

The Secret of My Succe$s - 3.91


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2015)

Vault said:


> Reissue? Sure it was, you old as fuck mate



Fuck you Vault 



The World said:


> He watched Star Wars in real time
> 
> like in a galaxy far far away long long ago real time



And fuck you too Warudo 


I didnt even know it was back in cinemas in 1982. Thats only two years after the original opening.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2015)

Back to the Future


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Home Alone, not bad


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> I got Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers.


Heh, when was the last time any "4" movie was #1?


Pocalypse said:


> Wayne's World
> 
> Checked up on it and it's a spoof film, think I should go see it



How the fuck do you not know what Wayne's World is?


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Ghost Protocol counts since its technically MI:4


----------



## Melodie (Aug 4, 2015)

Ghost



			
				 synopsis said:
			
		

> After being killed during a botched mugging, a man's love for his partner enables him to remain on earth as a ghost.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

I loved Ghost when I was a kid.

quite a sad story


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I loved Ghost when I was a kid.
> 
> quite a sad story


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2015)

ayy      lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Only on NF..

I KNOW LOTS OF PEOPLE WHO LIKED GHOST, OK!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2015)

hey, don't look at me; I ain't even seen Ghost


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2015)

Police Academy - $3.36


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

It was always on TV back in the day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

ae said:


> It was always on TV back in the day



Yeah, this, Sister Act, and Thelma and Louise were on  rotation in the  90's.


----------



## zoro (Aug 4, 2015)

The Fugitive

Harrison Ford


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2015)

damn shiki was born in a golden year


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> "You call that a knife?"



One of the best scenes for sure


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2015)

Beetlejuice- $4.11

interestingly enough this was one of the first films I remember watching when I was young


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 4, 2015)

Man of the house.

Never seen it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2015)

The 'Burbs

13th birthday: Queen of the Damned. Funny thing is I remember watching it on my 13th birthday.


----------



## Xialexi (Aug 16, 2015)

Beetlejuice! $4.11 admission


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Fuck yeah!  E.T. The Extra Terrestrial!  $2.94 admission.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> April 20th, 1996 - Primal Fear - Admission: $4.42


Damn man.  You are young.  I was discussing that movie with a co-worker at Albertsons.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Top radio song was Eye of the Tiger.

What a great year.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2015)

The Witches of Eastwick ($3.91)

ahahahaha


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 16, 2015)

_Puprple Rain_ for $3.36

Only know the song tho.


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

Chuck Norris' Code of Silence - Admission $ 3.55

Top Radio Song was USA For Africa - We Are The World

Holy Shit, a Chuck Norris reference and a song that united the world


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 18, 2015)

Loaded Weapon 1 for $4.14


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

The trailer:

[YOUTUBE]qYAETtIIClk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayy      lmao



Fuck you. Ghost is timeless classic.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

I have never actually watched Ghost.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have never actually watched Ghost.




It catches a lot of shit, but it's a genuinely good film.


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2015)

Admission:  $3.15The #1 movie on Thursday, November 3rd 1983 was: 
Baghi Sher - See more at:


----------



## Violence (Aug 20, 2015)

The #1 movie on Sunday, October 14th 1990 was:  Marked for Death


----------

